# Happy Birthday Uncle Bob!



## PrincessFiona60

Wishing you many more!


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy Birthday, Uncle Bob!!


----------



## Katie H

Uncle Bob?  Uncle Bob?  Uncle Bob?  Where are you?  We miss your warm wit, your southern gentlemanly demeanor, and your meal postings.  And don't forget the chocolate ice cream.

"Happy Birthday!"  Best wishes for many, many more and (selfish) hopes to have you visit with us again soon.


----------



## msmofet

Happy Birthday, Uncle Bob!


----------



## Hoot

Happy Birthday!


----------



## GotGarlic

Happy birthday, Uncle Bob! What Katie said!  Hope you enjoy a nice bourbon today.


----------



## Andy M.

Hi, Uncle Bob.  I was doing some research this morning and came across an old post of yours on another site.  

Have the happiest of birthdays.  We hope to see you soon.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Happy Birthday Uncle Bob!

What is your little brown-eyed girl fixing for dinner?

Be sure to save room for the cake and *chocolate ice cream!*


----------



## Somebunny

Happy Birthday Uncle Bob!  We miss you!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Once again google images comes through on a moment's notice.   Happy Birthday Uncle Bob!


----------



## GotGarlic

Whiska, love that!


----------



## bethzaring

The happiest of birthdays to you, Uncle Bob!


----------



## CWS4322

Happy Birthday, Uncle Bob! May you and the little brown-eyed girl have a very special day together.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wow!!! Thanks everyone!!! Sorry for not responding sooner. It was a great birthday. ~~~  A few weeks ago, the little brown-eyed girl and I were cleaning out a closet. Found three BB guns that belonged to my children when they were...7 or 8 or so.... Anyway I decided to to get them out, oil them up, and load them up. Decided to have a shooting contest for the kids when they were here for my birthday. Anyway, the little brown-eyed girl surprised me with a brand new, Gin-U-Wine Daisy Red Ryder BB Gun!! 
I've had so much fun with my new BB gun! I mean it's not everyday a 47 year old gets an New BB gun for his birthday  Had some great K-Bobs and fried rice. ~~~ Hey Beth!! Had an awesome Carrot Cake too! .

Thanks again everyone. 

Oh....The little red haired girl (daughter) won the shooting contest. The guys were shocked!!


----------



## Andy M.

Sounds like a great birthday.


----------



## TATTRAT

Late to the party, but sounds like you had a wonderful birthday, UB!

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Cheryl J

Happy belated birthday, Uncle Bob! 

Here's a Ralphie Tshirt to go with your new Red Ryder BB gun.

Amazon.com: Funny T-Shirt You'll Shoot Your Eye Out: Clothing


----------



## pacanis

Nice to see you make a post, UB.
I hated to say anything when I saw the thread started because... well, you never know...
Happy belated Birthday!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Happy Birthday Uncle Bob - better late than never, right? Enjoy that nice Red Ryder BB gun, but don't shoot your eye out kid.


----------

